# What's in a name???



## sk8erkho (Jan 15, 2008)

I was just wondering how many of you guys name your mantids? My dudes (nephews) come up with names for our mantids based on what slight differences they have or some odd thing they may do. Lacking the prior they just name them unisex names when they are not sure about the sex of the mantis or have no particular thing to go on!! names like Thor for the wide are male, Alex for the Giant Asian nymph which we are not certain about it's sex. Rusty for the cream coloured Giant Mantis and so on. I guess it's cool but since they all are equally alike in appearance they label the tanks just to be certain!!  With this in mind I was wondering what names are floating around out there among you guys?!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't have anything special, I did name an Orchid male Henry! It was after the song by the Hermits Hermit, Henery the 8th I am , I am... because he had so many women to take care of and then I sent him to a dear friend in Colorado, but his died so Henery is alone! Other than that I usually call them Sweetie, cause the ones I get to play with are crippled  . Oh dear me, I did say his died (female) not the keeper!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 16, 2008)

i have over 120 mantids now including the 70 nympths..it would get to confusing..  if i had 2 or 3 i might


----------



## Andrew (Jan 16, 2008)

The only thing I usually have to say to my mantids are not appropriate for this forum, lol. :lol: 

But I use "Dude" a lot. :mellow: 

"_DUDE_, EAT THE FREAKING CRICKET! U GONNA STARVE TO DEATH!"


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 16, 2008)

i call them all mantids..lol."come on little mantid eat your fly" lol :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2008)

no


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 16, 2008)

dont know... i call thewm aliens or rookie or when they do something stiupid... i say what are you doing there little freak or sweety or cutie....1000 name further.... triangle face


----------



## acerbity (Jan 16, 2008)

My cat would just be "hey you, cat" if it were just me. My girlfriend names every fish and every mantis (that she can discern, hundreds of nymphs have the grace of not getting a cutesy name.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 16, 2008)

acerbity said:


> My cat would just be "hey you, cat" if it were just me. My girlfriend names every fish and every mantis (that she can discern, hundreds of nymphs have the grace of not getting a cutesy name.


lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 16, 2008)

:lol: Reading you guys comments made me laugh! thanks for that :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 17, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: Reading you guys comments made me laugh! thanks for that :lol:


no problem... i guess


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 18, 2008)

I name all my mantises, but I only keep 1-3 at a time. I have a rule, that a mantis must make it past it's first shedding before they are given a name. I like to do that since it seems survival rates dramatically jump up if a mantis is healthy enough to successfully pull off its first shedding. Up until then all my nymphs are called Specks... for well obvious reasons. XD

As for names I've used-

*Praye*- (my first mantis, wild caught as a little kid)

*Raistlin*

*Krissim Klaw*- (yep, that is where I got my user name XD)

*Talis*

*Hack*

*Solis*

*Queeny* or *The Queen*- (She was the type of mantis that did what she wanted, when she wanted)

*Mantichi*

*Alien*- (was watching a marathon of three Alien movies in a row on TV when I settled on that name)

*Siren*

*Pixel*- (the mantis was chasing and trying to eat my mouse pointer on the computer screen when I came up with that one)

*Redrum*- (was watching the old original The Shining movie when I came up with this one... god that movie is long.)

*Spook*- (was a ghost mantis so it seemed to fit)

My current mantis is named Soothslayer, and yes that is an intentional miss spelling.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2008)

*Redrum*- (was watching the old original The Shining movie when I came up with this one... God that movie is long.)

Man that is my ffavorite movie, I have both versions, with Jack Nickleson and whats her name, and then the new one with Rebecca DeMorray and whats his name, I watch it all the time and especially when I am sick and get to stay in bed and watch tv,,,cough... achooo, cough, ugg I feel a little cold coming on! Must go watch some tv! :lol:   :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 19, 2008)

I LOVE watching films.my brother loves that the shining.iv never seen it..u like jack nicholson films..did u watch One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975) now thats a funny film..sad ending tho.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 19, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Man that is my ffavorite movie, I have both versions, with Jack Nickleson and whats her name, and then the new one with Rebecca DeMorray and whats his name, I watch it all the time and especially when I am sick and get to stay in bed and watch tv,,,cough... achooo, cough, ugg I feel a little cold coming on! Must go watch some tv! :lol:   :lol:


 Heh I love those movies too, and usually find myself watching them if they air on TV. XDWas really funny telling people's Redrum's name though. Most people were like Red Rum? What drink is that? Every once in a while though, I'd run into someone who would catch the meaning behind it. :lol: 

macro junkie- You should watch The Shining, both movie versions out are good. Never seen One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest though I remember trying to read the book when I was like twelve. Read a few chapters but just couldn't get into it. Really should give it a go again now that I'm older. XD


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 19, 2008)

i saw both of those noth funny... the shining is creapy


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 20, 2008)

Yea creepy, that's what makes it good!


----------



## sk8erkho (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow!! Been away for a few days and returned to see some of these responses and I must say this is why I LOVE being a member of this forum!!!! Such a range of answers and then a critique of one of my favorite all time creepy films to end!!! How cool is that??!!!

There is a Giant Asian which was this odd beige colour when we got him and he molted to the same colour twice. Well he molted today and now he is green, like the others. My little 8 yr old named him Rusty. So, today he finds Rusty is now Green and the name was based on his odd colour!! So I go to him Rusty is now green does that make you need to change his name. Oh and Rusty is a girl too!! He just says, auntie, you have to call it something and I don't think it matters about the colour especially since I have already named it. You can't just change My name, right?

Right, _sweetie_!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 22, 2008)

My sister has been naming them... and I think I forgot most of them already. :huh:


----------



## catznbrau (Feb 1, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> dont know... i call thewm aliens or rookie or when they do something stiupid... i say what are you doing there little freak or sweety or cutie....1000 name further.... triangle face


Ha I love triangle face!

I named my orchid mantis Paul Allen because he had such a nice house, compared to his neighbor living in a cup.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 2, 2008)

DeerHaunter said:


> Ha I love triangle face! I named my orchid mantis Paul Allen because he had such a nice house, compared to his neighbor living in a cup.


ye i called her becouse of her... ehm triangle shaped face


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 4, 2008)

My mature ghost's name is Phantom, and the younger one is named Wraith. I have yet to name my Ocellatas.

We also have two scorpions, the larger of which is named Tank and the smaller is named Dozer. Under optimal conditions scorpions are quite the little earth movers, so those names seemed to fit.


----------

